# 5 wood



## dtrain36 (Mar 7, 2011)

i was looking to getting a 5 wood but am wondering if it is worth to get a 5 wood since i heard its a club you dont tend to use that often..if so what are the purposes or times where you would use the 5 wood. thanks for your help


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

You can hit a 5 wood out of semi rough quite easily but try doing that with a 3 or 4 iron. You're allowed 14 clubs, and I'd say the 5 wood is more versatile than the longs irons. Also, think of what clubs are best suited to the course you play at most.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I'd have to agree with Hobbit. I use my 5 wood quite often, but you need to look at your gane and where you play to see if it makes more sense than long irons and worth ditching for the extra space in your bag for a new wedge or something of that nature. Mine fits nicely distance wise for me between my two hybrids (a 19* and a 22*).


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I find with most folks the 5W will replace their 2i, 3i, and in some instance even a 4i. Another way to look at it, is you might be able to swing the 5W easier, and still get the same yardage you would get with a harder swung, less accurate comparable long iron. First thing you want to do is see how well you can hit the 5W. 

Myself, not being a long hitter, I like fairway woods. I even carry a 7W in my bag. I can use them more efficiently than my comparable long irons. My bag of irons starts with my 5i. Plus, without having to carry a 2i, 3i, or a 4i, I have room in my bag for more wedges.


----------



## themidiman (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah i tend to use my 5 wood instead of my 3 or 4 iron, especially out of the rough. I've hit some of my greatest shots with the 5 wood. Including my only eagle in my life.


----------

